# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  The Shuffle of the Pick - 12 Old-Time Fiddle Tunes

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
The Shuffle of the Pick - 12 Old-Time Fiddle Tunes

Adam Tanner has announced the self-publication of a new collection on Apple Books entitled The Shuffle of the Pick, 12 fiddle tunes arranged for intermediate and advanced mandolin players. 

 

---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I see a lot of publications come across the Cafe's desk. I'm really, really impressed with this one. The PDF download is full of the rich kind of written and visual content you really dig as a mandolin player. Very, very nicely done.

----------


## Chris W.

I took Adam's old time mandolin class at Swannanoa a couple of weeks ago and it was superb.  We learned a new tune every day, all of them from this book. He has a keen understanding of this music and is a great teacher as well. He showed us things we could use on tunes we already knew to make them sound full and rich when playing unaccompanied or as a duo. Very cool stuff!

----------


## Wilbur James

I have had the priveledge of listening to Adam play, and learning some old time repertoire under his guidance, I have learned a lot and am looking forward to this book, if you like Appalacian and old time fiddle tunes and want to learn them, this is a great path to follow. Adam keeps the music real and won't allow it to fade away.

----------


## Jammer61

This is a fantastic release! Not only is the multimedia integration of the ebook format great, but the arrangements sound excellent! I wish I could stay home from work for the rest of the week/month/summer to work on the tunes! (But then, how would I afford another Mandolin?)

----------


## DroneAlone

I wouldn't hesitate a second to buy this collection in printed + CD form or as a PDF/MP3 download, but I don't own a Mac or IPhone/Ipad, so I have no access to this collection. There a many open and standardized formats that are accessible for pretty much anyone out there, so why limit your audience to apple users only, especially in a niche like old-time mandolin? Of course, Adam Tanner is free to choose whichever format he pleases, but if I would publish a book and/or music I would like it to be accessible to as many people as possible (and, of course, sell it to as many people as possible). Or did I miss something and Apple is the de facto standard in the Old-Time community?

Peter

----------


## wildpikr

> I wouldn't hesitate a second to buy this collection in printed + CD form or as a PDF/MP3 download, but I don't own a Mac or IPhone/Ipad, so I have no access to this collection. There a many open and standardized formats that are accessible for pretty much anyone out there, so why limit your audience to apple users only, especially in a niche like old-time mandolin? Of course, Adam Tanner is free to choose whichever format he pleases, but if I would publish a book and/or music I would like it to be accessible to as many people as possible (and, of course, sell it to as many people as possible). Or did I miss something and Apple is the de facto standard in the Old-Time community?
> 
> Peter


Ich stimme ihm zu...I agree with him.  If a PC friendly version were available I'd go for it.

----------


## DroneAlone

Does anybody know whether the text and audio can be exported/extracted from Apple's iBook format to other formats? So I could use someone else's Mac and get the contents in a non-Mac specific form.

Thanks.

Peter

----------


## Gary Leonard

from Adam Tanner's Facebook page:

"Second;those non Apple users interested in purchasing the book may convert it from its native EPub to just about any format using a free software program called http://calibre-ebook.com
 Here is a tutorial on how it works https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCLI...ature=youtu.be
 Thanks"

You will still have to purchase it somehow (mac/iTunes) and move it to your non-apple system.

Hope this helps!

Gary

----------

DroneAlone

----------


## DroneAlone

> from Adam Tanner's Facebook page:
> 
> [...]


Thank you!

I've been looking on his homepage but didn't find anything...

Epub... facebook... what the heck! I'm an Old-Timer ;-)

Peter

----------


## Gary Leonard

> Thank you!
> 
> I've been looking on his homepage but didn't find anything...
> 
> Epub... facebook... what the heck! I'm an Old-Timer ;-)
> 
> Peter


No problem! I had to hunt for the information, it wasn't anything I had at hand. I mainly looked for Adam Tanner's website as an exercise in seeing if Apple was really dumb enough to pin authors to their platform by offering a closed ebook format, or a restrictive publishing agreement.

----------


## scapier

Not available in Canadian iTunes, alas.  Would be interested in this book.

----------


## Adam Tanner

> Not available in Canadian iTunes, alas.  Would be interested in this book.


Hi folks just signed on to the Cafe,I have been an avid reader for years but have not had much time for posting.
I am very excited that a few mandolin players are interested in Shuffle of The Pick and I hope to be able to answer some questions some of you might have.
First off I have had several folks from Canada and Australia wanting to purchase the book and finding that it is unavailable.
In filling out the information while taking the required steps toward publishing,I selected an option giving me world wide publication for iBooks.
I recieved several errors and reached an impasse.An Apple representative informed me that chooing "worldwide" was creating the problem and making it impossible to continue,he then reassured me that selecting another option besides "worldwide" would place the book everywhere Apple is selling ebooks....needless to say I will be on the horn to Apple ASAP and straighten it out.
In the meantime I will be selling the book starting September 1st off of my homepage at adamtannermusic.com check there soon.
There are several Kindle,Android,Windows users interested in purchasing the book and disappointed that it is not also available in other formats.
Each format it different and it is actually a pretty time consuming effort to reformat the book for all options on the market...that said my designer and I are working our way through learning the version of Quark Express to make it available to more folks.
In the meantime my research lead me to this free App for converting any ebook from one format to another  http://calibre-ebook.com 
Here is a tutorial on how it works https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCLI...ature=youtu.be 
Thanks for your support!

----------

DroneAlone, 

Scott Tichenor

----------


## Adam Tanner

Hello Everybody in Mandolin Cafe land!
I wanted to give folks in Europe,Canada,Australia a heads up that Apple will have "The Shuffle of the Pick"up for sale staring tomorrow
In 51 countries around the world!
Still working on a Windows version,I will keep you posted!

----------


## Perry

I've always enjoyed Adam's mandolin playing and choice of material.

Seems like a great book....I have iTunes and I appreciate the fact that it is easier to go that route. However I cherish the moments when I don't have to be tethered to an electronic device.

Is it possible to self publish the book in paper format? Is that the Quark situation Adam is referring to? Then post MP3's to a website?

----------


## Adam Tanner

Hi Perry
If I sent you a PDF of the book and  the sound files via Dropbox would that be worth $14.99.to you?

----------


## Perry

> Hi Perry
> If I sent you a PDF of the book and  the sound files via Dropbox would that be worth $14.99.to you?


Hi Adam

Yes that would be great...Do you accept PayPal?

----------


## Adam Tanner

> Hi Adam
> 
> Yes that would be great...Do you accept PayPal?


Thanks Perry
I prefer a personal check made out to Adam Tanner if that's Ok.
350 Sheppard Branch Rd Weaverville NC 28787
As soon as I receive it I will send you a Dropbox link to both sound files and PDF of the book.
I hope you enjoy it!

----------


## BradKlein

Just downloaded yesterday. Looks great!

----------


## Perry

I purchased this. Very well done! Besides the excellent transcriptions there is a  load of written info (including pictures) on equipment, technique and even some history behind the tunes. If you are like me much of your playing time is done by yourself without accompaniment. This book is geared towards solo playing and making the mandolin sound as a big as possible through the use of double stops,  drones and right hand technique. The accompanying audio tracks of Adam playing the tunes is a high quality recording and a joy to listen to in and of itself. I made myself a CD to listen to while driving around. If you are a fan of Mike Compton's old-time solo sound you will love this material.

----------


## Adam Tanner

Great News to share with everybody in Mandolin Cafe land...
my old time mandolin book is now available on Amazon 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01BFZYM20/..._hjHUwb0R7RXDW
It took awhile but now you do not need to be an Apple user to own it!
all the best!

----------

DroneAlone, 

Galileo

----------


## DroneAlone

Thanks, Adam! I really appreciate the effort you've put into this...

...I've just bought it... looks like another great resource for Old Time Mandolin...

Peter

----------


## Adam Tanner

Great Peter!
Glad you will be able to enjoy the book!
love to know your thoughts on Amazon?...
All the best!

----------


## Don Grieser

Hey Adam, I grabbed the iBook preview to check it out. It has the medley of three tunes. When I turn the page to go to the next tune, the audio stops, and when I push play, it starts on the first tune again. Doesn't seem to be a way to fast forward the audio to the tune on the second page. Anyway to slow down the audio? Thanks.

----------


## Adam Tanner

> Hey Adam, I grabbed the iBook preview to check it out. It has the medley of three tunes. When I turn the page to go to the next tune, the audio stops, and when I push play, it starts on the first tune again. Doesn't seem to be a way to fast forward the audio to the tune on the second page. Anyway to slow down the audio? Thanks.


Thanks Don 
Send me your email
adamtannerme@icloud.com 
I will send a link to Dropbox with Mp3's of all the tunes.
You can drop them into your favorite transcription App.
The medley's are played continuously but once you have it in audacity or whatever you should be  able to dissect the details.

----------


## Don Grieser

Thanks, Adam.

----------


## Nils Bruijel

Hi Adam,

I bought your book yesterday from your site, using paypal. I received the download, but unfortunately I do not own a Mac and cannot open the ibook file (sorry, maybe I overlooked this, but I was just too eager)
If it is not too much trouble: May I receive a PDF-version of your book please?
Thanks!

By the way: I tried the ebook converter you recommended, but that gave an error.

----------


## Adam Tanner

Hi Nils
I will refund your money and you may re- purchase my book in Kindle/Amazon/PC/ form.
https://www.amazon.com/Shuffle-Pick-...le+of+the+pick
Contact me once you buy this version and I'll send you the sound files.
Thanks
Adam

----------


## Nils Bruijel

Hi Adam,
Thank you for your quick response!
I received the refund and bought your book from Amazon. I can now open it with Kindle.
Thanks in advance for the sound files!
Regards,
Nils

----------


## Nils Bruijel

Adam, thank you for sharing the sound files. Listening to them, I fully appreciate this old time style of playing...great driving tunes. Love 'em!

----------


## Quinlan

Hi Adam  I bought the Kindle version of your book a while back. I followed the mp3 request link but haven't heard back?  I have a feeling my email may be getting blocked? Anyway I love the book so far. Thanks

----------


## Adam Tanner

Hey Quinlin just send me an email at adamtannerme@gmail.com and I'll get them to you ASAP.
Thanks
Adam

----------


## Adam Tanner

Thanks Nils!
Enjoy!

----------


## Brian560

I will simply say this sounds like a great product. It's just what I need and I look forward to using it.

----------

